# Roasted Onion Recipe...



## kleenex (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV9spqCzSkQ

Just keeping it super simple


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2019)

I may have to try this.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2019)

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV9spqCzSkQ
> 
> Just keeping it super simple



I hate You Tube demos where they* talk more than when they cook*. Just put the onions in the oven, take them out in about an hour, and eat. It is as if they can't chew gum and walk at the same time.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2019)

4:47 to tell me to roast onions because roasted onions are tasty.

I agree with Addie, most youtube videos could be done more efficiently in half the time (or less) as you find yourself drumming your fingers on the counter waiting for the person to say something of importance.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 8, 2019)

I watched that video just a few days ago. I like the Townsend's YouTube channel on 18th century cooking. I've never cooked anything they have made on their videos, but that roasted onion looks like a good side for a prime steak. I'm pretty sure I am going to make that one. 

Andy, that YouTube channel is as much for history buffs as it is for cooks. I kind of expect it to be long-winded, because there is a whole lot of history mixed in with the cooking. 

I really like the episodes with Michael Twitty. He explains how so much of Southern cooking came to exist. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VgTtzukqPM

CD


----------



## Addie (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> 4:47 to tell me to roast onions because roasted onions are tasty.
> 
> I agree with Addie, most youtube videos could be done more efficiently in half the time (or less) as you find yourself drumming your fingers on the counter waiting for the person to say something of importance.



Place onion without peeling in oven. Roast for one hour. Cut bottom off, remove peelings, enjoy. 

And I typed that in less than a minute. I don't care about the history. History is not going to fill my belly.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> Place onion without peeling in oven. Roast for one hour. Cut bottom off, remove peelings, enjoy.
> 
> And I typed that in less than a minute. I don't care about the history. History is not going to fill my belly.



Well, that's a topic upon which we disagree. History doesn't fill my belly, either. It fills my head. If I can fill my belly and my head at the same time, I'd call that a good day. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 9, 2019)

*casey*, I'm with you on the fill belly-fill head view of life. I'm often reading  something online or a book (often of the cooking genre) while eating. Beats sitting in the living room with Himself watching something that doesn't interest me on the idiot box.



Addie said:


> I hate You Tube demos where they* talk more than when they cook*...


*James Towsend* never set out to teach cooking, therefore his are not cooking videos. Originally, he set up a business to provide access to colonial era clothing, cookwear, and accouterments for "the living history community, historic sites, museums, theatrical productions, motion pictures, and television production companies". Cooking in the colonial style became a side passion for him and he only looked to share his interest with those who thought similarly. Feel free to pass his videos by.



Addie said:


> ...I don't care about the history. History is not going to fill my belly.


And yet you've posted on and on about the history of Boston.  Perhaps you don't enjoy Towsend because he isn't Boston-centric?


----------



## Addie (Mar 9, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *casey*, I'm with you on the fill belly-fill head view of life. I'm often reading  something online or a book (often of the cooking genre) while eating. Beats sitting in the living room with Himself watching something that doesn't interest me on the idiot box.
> 
> 
> *James Towsend* never set out to teach cooking, therefore his are not cooking videos. Originally, he set up a business to provide access to colonial era clothing, cookwear, and accouterments for "the living history community, historic sites, museums, theatrical productions, motion pictures, and television production companies". Cooking in the colonial style became a side passion for him and he only looked to share his interest with those who thought similarly. Feel free to pass his videos by.
> And yet you've posted on and on about the history of Boston.  Perhaps you don't enjoy Towsend because he isn't Boston-centric?



The history of Boston came as a student in the Boston schools. I am older now and have many other interests in my life. Like being able to feed myself, and stand at the stove again some day. I don't need a ten minute lecture on the history of colonial cooking. I have been to Sturbridge on more than one occasion.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 9, 2019)

I enjoyed the history part of that video.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 9, 2019)

I also enjoyed both.   Sometimes Ill watch a video for the history, culture or customs of a certain place or cuisine.  I consider it an extra bonus if there is a recipe ore technique I can learn.     On the other hand, if I'm in it just core the recipe, I like the ' Tasty" videos, or the other 1 or 2 minute online cooking videos, that ' cut out the fat', and just give a quick visual of how to make the recipe.  As long as there are no new ingredients or cooking techniques, then just cut to the chase for me.  ( I also watch those short videos with the sound off, cause I can't stand the crappy music in the background).


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2019)

The video is presented as a cooking video, not as an historic video.

Casey, my comment about long-winded was really a universal comment rather than one aimed at this one video.

If you watch a TV cooking show, you know the old kind where they actually teach you how to cook, then go watch a cooking video, the difference in pace is even more obvious. Sure, it's pros vs. amateurs but the issue is still there.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> Place onion without peeling in oven. Roast for one hour. Cut bottom off, remove peelings, enjoy.
> 
> And I typed that in less than a minute. I don't care about the history. History is not going to fill my belly.



Well I do not want a 30 second video either.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 9, 2019)

Some of these YouTube videos are longer than they should be, and it seems that a lot of people do like to listen to themselves talk.  The gardening videos are some of the worst, and after they get a few minutes long, without saying much, I turn it off, and remember who posted it.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 9, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *casey*, I'm with you on the fill belly-fill head view of life. I'm often reading  something online or a book (often of the cooking genre) while eating. Beats sitting in the living room with Himself watching something that doesn't interest me on the idiot box.
> 
> 
> *James Towsend* never set out to teach cooking, therefore his are not cooking videos. Originally, he set up a business to provide access to colonial era clothing, cookwear, and accouterments for "the living history community, historic sites, museums, theatrical productions, motion pictures, and television production companies". Cooking in the colonial style became a side passion for him and he only looked to share his interest with those who thought similarly. Feel free to pass his videos by.
> ...




CG, I agree totally with you in respect to the James Townsend business enterprise. They are, without a doubt, a for profit organization, selling people stuff they really don't need. I just like the historical cooking videos. Some of the stuff they ate in the 18th century looks good, but a lot of it looks like what you would eat if you had very little to work with -- which is what a lot of food from that era was. 

That makes me thankful for my modern local Kroger. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2019)

Okey, dokey.


One of my favorite ways to bake onions, especially Vidalias, is to peel, and core the stem end (using a fruit baller), then insert one beef bouillon cube and a teaspoon of butter, NO margarine into the cavity.  One onion per person in this case.  Place the onions, cavity up, in a baking dish.  Add about a 1/4-inch of water in the dish, cover tightly with foil and bake at 350F for about an hour.


Omigosh!  Soooooo good!  Especially with steak or beef roast.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 11, 2019)

i like this recipe for a stuffed onion.

https://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/cheddar-bacon-stuffed-onions/


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 11, 2019)

I actually did those onions last night - and they are delish ...  but...

I think I would rather do all the prep _*before*_ the cooking - not trying to handle hot after. 

So will try Katie's next - and then the stuffed one when I have company coming.

As to Townsends' videos - I enjoy the history part - it's why I have watched them on several occasions.  The recipes are usually simple enough but doable is another story - the ingredients are often just not available anymore as well.  The end results are not what they were "way back when".


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Okey, dokey.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite ways to bake onions, especially Vidalias, is to peel, and core the stem end (using a fruit baller), then insert one beef bouillon cube and a teaspoon of butter, NO margarine into the cavity.  One onion per person in this case.  Place the onions, cavity up, in a baking dish.  Add about a 1/4-inch of water in the dish, cover tightly with foil and bake at 350F for about an hour.
> ...



I love Valdalias. Every time I shop, I get a five pound bag of yellow onions, and then being the selfish person I want to be, I also toss four or five Valdalias into my cart. Pirate knows. DOUN'T TOUCH! Then comes the day to eat all of them in one sitting. Melt a large pat of butter over low heat and toss in the thinly sliced Valdalias. For me that is a whole meal. I have always loved sautéed onions. Now I have a reason to try them roasted. If Pirate is lucky, I just might let him have one. The smallest one I can find.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2019)

I enjoy watching some of the James Towsend video's because of the food history involved. It makes me think about how lucky I am to no longer have to cook that way. I remember him talking about the biggest challenge to the kitchen in those days was being able to efficiently clean dishes and pots. I don't watch his video's to learn how to cook. I know how to do that.
Thanks for the post *Kleenex*, I enjoyed it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 11, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Okey, dokey.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite ways to bake onions, especially Vidalias, is to peel, and core the stem end (using a fruit baller), then insert one beef bouillon cube and a teaspoon of butter, NO margarine into the cavity.  One onion per person in this case.  Place the onions, cavity up, in a baking dish.  Add about a 1/4-inch of water in the dish, cover tightly with foil and bake at 350F for about an hour.
> Omigosh!  Soooooo good!  Especially with steak or beef roast.



Inspired by this thread, I made this tonight 
Had to veganize it ( Mushroom bullion instead of beef, vegan butter ( basically margarine) instead of butter).  Even with the changes , it was really good.  Kinda tasted like and onion soup infused onion.  Its great when something so simple is so good.  Cant wait to make it again!

No steak or beef roast though


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Okey, dokey.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite ways to bake onions, especially Vidalias, is to peel, and core the stem end (using a fruit baller), then insert one beef bouillon cube and a teaspoon of butter, NO margarine into the cavity.  One onion per person in this case.  Place the onions, cavity up, in a baking dish.  Add about a 1/4-inch of water in the dish, cover tightly with foil and bake at 350F for about an hour.
> ...


This sounds delicious. How do you make them stay cavity side up?


----------



## Sandrii93 (Mar 12, 2019)

Mmm, I love onions so I will look forward to cook it. 


But it feels a little sad, like a plate for a very poor times...


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Well Sandrii - onions were a poor mans meal back then.  Green vegetables were often not seen until the next growing season.  Meat was often not seen at all for the poor.

So you are right...  a plate for poor times...

we are rather privilaged.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> This sounds delicious. How do you make them stay cavity side up?




I've never had them roll over but, I imagine, one could slice a sliver off the other end to keep them upright.


----------

